# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Mintarn, Sacred Island of Fey Rework [WIP]

## Adfor

Hello everyone, this was originally initiated by the February 2021 Challenge, which was to redo a map. I chose Mintarn, my first humble entry to the forum, the original WIP can be viewed here.

I was unfortunately strapped for time last month, so I was unable to finish it by the dealine. Since I'm no longer bound by time constraints, I wanted to get a bit deeper into the illustration, because this one deserves the attention. Beyond thrilled with the feedback I've recieved prior, thanks to everyone that dropped a line.



I wanted to get a new WIP thread going before I got too far. I've been meaning the add the clouds for awhile, but being new to the illustration process, I was hesitant to add them. I'll be moving on to the lower portion of the banner, and finishing the peacock, who will be brandishing her feathers, wish me luck with that.

IR

PS Lore incoming soon, it will tie into the 5 globes at the bottom.

----------


## Simkin

Good to see you are still working on this. As much here, I'm really corious about your map. I warn you that my expectation is really high, so keep doing your best! 

P.S. I like the clouds, this ancient greek sensation is matching well with the name of the island and the details.

----------


## jshoer

I like the clouds, too. I'm looking forward to your illustrations.

----------


## wminish

Glad to see you're continuing work on this map Adfor, it's looking way too good to leave unfinished. I look forward to watching this project continue.

----------


## Adfor

Thanks guys!



I managed to squeek a compass rose into the piece, I wanted the focus of the illustration to be "The Source", whose backstory is foggy mainly due to the fact that I fabricated it on the spot for the city icon. I want it to be something goofy, which is my take on pretty much everything fey related.

Anyhoo, I need to muster up the courage to do the peacock feathers now that the title scroll is done, but IR nervous. If it turns out good, it should really tie in the border. Then water!

IR

----------


## Adfor

Greetings!

I just couldn't help but start the water, the feeling of completion is much needed with this one. Don't mind avocado peacock, she's still in the works, I'm probably going to do the feathers in just colored pencil, because I think that the inking would overshadow the feathers too much. My phone screen decided to stop working after a good fall, so I'm only able to provide a cut off scanned version currently (it's 9"x12"), but you get the idea.



Sea monsters have made an appearance, I think I'm going to do a crab as the last one, maybe one other, not sure. Otherwise I'm getting really excited for this to be completed.  :Smile: 

IR

PS Not sure how I managed to grab the wrong picture, fixed.

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Oh ! This map!  :Very Happy: 

Hi Adfor! This is looking great.

The scan is sharper than one of your previous ones, although the blue turned to teal, but that's just everyday scanner shenanigans.

I like the title's blackletter style, and the swirly cloud wisps. New favourite feature.  :Very Happy:  The sea monsters are also super cool.

Are you sure the avocado peacock is a she?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Adfor

> Oh ! This map! 
> 
> Hi Adfor! This is looking great.
> 
> The scan is sharper than one of your previous ones, although the blue turned to teal, but that's just everyday scanner shenanigans.
> 
> I like the title's blackletter style, and the swirly cloud wisps. New favourite feature.  The sea monsters are also super cool.
> 
> Are you sure the avocado peacock is a she?


Hey thanks! I'm really loving the way it has turned out so far, I'm glad you agree.

I decided at some point that I didn't like to use the black liners as my main liner, so I switched to sepia, which allows for the black to really pop when used for the titling. I did clouds similar to these on a previous challenge map, but I wanted to make them more my style.

I'm no expert in fowl. I've seen pictures of other peacocks that look different, are those the females?

*****

A small update, got some more water filled in, and also drew in some more sea monsters, one who greets you warmly.



My hope is that I will finish the feather display by this weekend sometime, but I've been allured by other hobbies, and spring's near arrival, so we shall see.

IR

PS Forgot about Agrigaria, that's the fey mainland. I'm going to do a zoomed out comparison of location in the lower left.

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Haha, it looks like a giant mudcrab.

Female peafowl don't have a fancy tail and are more brown in colour. Technically even the male peacocks' feathers are brown, but their microscopic structure reflects the light in a way that makes it appear blue instead.

----------


## KaiAeon

It looks great.

Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## KaiAeon

What is your colouring medium?

Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## Adfor

> Haha, it looks like a giant mudcrab.
> 
> Female peafowl don't have a fancy tail and are more brown in colour. Technically even the male peacocks' feathers are brown, but their microscopic structure reflects the light in a way that makes it appear blue instead.


I've heard that brown isn't even a true color, just a mishap with light and the way our eyes work, whether that's true or not, I'm unsure.




> It looks great.
> 
> What is your colouring medium?


Thanks Kai!

Color pencil. The brand I use is Prismacolor. I have two different varieties as well, regular colored pencil, and they also make a harder-leaded colored pencil named Verithin, which functions more like graphite. Those Verithins are really wonderful for achieving more pin-pointed accents that the soft lead can't manage, their application is softer, too.

Otherwise I've been using Copic and Prismacolor liners.

IR

----------


## Adfor

Small update, but a big step.



Haven't had a lot of spare time these last few weeks. I managed to sketch a rough idea of the peacock feathers, it was challenging to replicate the sacred geometry, but once I caught on, it wasn't too hard. I'll probably start on coloring tomorrow, depending on how I feel, it's supposed to be snowing tomorrow.  :Neutral: 

IR

----------


## Adfor

Small update, I got started on the feathers.



IR

----------


## Adfor

Greetings!



Progress has been slow, but sure. I'm pleased with the results, first time I've drawn a peacock, it was so so so intimidating before I started. Nothing like the idea of ruining a perfect illustration with the last portion to paralyze your progress, good times.

IR

PS Happy Easter to those that are celebrating.

----------


## jshoer

Those feathers are excellent!

----------


## Adfor

> Those feathers are excellent!


Thanks bud! They were tedious, but they're done!

### Latest WIP ###


I have some chores to get at before I can continue, but I hope to have the water filled in by tonight, we'll see.

Also, my buddy and I are in the process of turning this map into a campaign neutral module, so it may not see the finished section for awhile. Many things to flesh out, but I can assure you it will be fun!

IR

----------


## Simkin

So... we cannot see your map finished for a while? :Frown: 
BTW it is wanderful till now.

----------


## Arimel

WOW those details are superb. I love those feathers on the peacock, non wonder you were intimidated!

----------


## wminish

This is looking excellent Adfor, I've been enjoying watching this one progress.

----------


## Adfor

> So... we cannot see your map finished for a while?
> BTW it is wanderful till now.


Not too long, we're working on fleshing out the main antagonist/protagonist situation, as well as the "House". Once we hammer down those ideas, it should take care of the 5 orbs, allowing me to potentially finish it. There are a few details that need pinned down too, such as Old Looshi's symbol, and the space left in the column. I like leaving dots to connect to for story development, so that it feels natural.




> WOW those details are superb. I love those feathers on the peacock, non wonder you were intimidated!


Perseverance! This has been a huge undertaking for me, I'm happy with the result, I appreciate the kind words, Arimel




> This is looking excellent Adfor, I've been enjoying watching this one progress.


As I have enjoyed watching all of your pieces progress, you sure are speedy at crafting ideas into a finished product, sorry I have been able to weigh in.

-----

### Latest WIP ###


I have but one more hurdle to finish the ocean space, I want to mirror the column. Otherwise it is down to a few details and the bottom rung. This is about as finished as it's going to get for awhile, I'm just tickled with the result.

IR

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Hi again!  :Very Happy: 

This is looking really good. One thing I've noticed now that you coloured the tail, the longest feathers are missing the forked tips. Minor detail but you could still add it in.  :Wink: 

How will you add the second column? Are you expanding the map to an additional piece of paper? Or doing it digitally?

----------


## Neyasha

Beautiful map! I love all the details, especially the peacock.

----------


## Adfor

> Hi again! 
> 
> This is looking really good. One thing I've noticed now that you coloured the tail, the longest feathers are missing the forked tips. Minor detail but you could still add it in. 
> 
> How will you add the second column? Are you expanding the map to an additional piece of paper? Or doing it digitally?


Thanks bud! Not gonna lie, totally missed those, big whoops. I could probably add them in with pencil, though I might have to scrape some of the colored pencil off so it doesn't show through, and that could get messy. Plan B is something story related, like the fey cut them off for their garments or something. I do have cosmopolitan faction in the works for this, so that could just work. IR wary of agitating what already looks good.

As for the the column, I'm just going to sneak the base of it behind the feet of the peacock, which is also where I'll nail down my moniker.




> Beautiful map! I love all the details, especially the peacock.


Thanks Neyasha, I'm stoked that you like it. A lot of love when into this one.

IR

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Hi!  :Very Happy: 

Those feather tips are dark blue/green, I don't think the ocean would make it look weird if they were layered on top. Try on another piece of paper, just to make sure.  :Wink: 

Technically peacock feathers are brown, but their microscopic structure reflects the light in a way that makes them appear all sorts of different colours.

<- What a nerd.  :Very Happy:

----------

